# Arcadia plant pro



## Vasudeva (Oct 29, 2009)

does anyone the kelvin rating of the Arcadia Plant pro thanks


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Here are 2 links. One to Arcadia's website and one from eBay. It's a european bulb. I didnt see any kelvin rating on the website but from the looks of the spectral output graph I believe it would be around 6000K to 6500K.

http://www.arcadia-uk.info/product.php?pid=34&mid=10&lan=en

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Arcadia-Plant...temQQimsxq20100108?IMSfp=TL1001082210001r5602


----------

